# What DMX Software are you using?



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi,

I've recently dived into DMX lighting control and am having a lot of fun. But I started out with QLC+ software, and I'm running into a lot of little bugs. It's a bit of a shame, because it's pretty nice software - but it is still in heavy development, so that is to be expected. So I thought I'd pick the collective brain and see what you guys are using and liking. 

(PS - sorry if this is already answered in another thread, but "DMX" is too short to search on this forum! They might want to change that as "LED" "DMX" "RGB" are all pretty specific search terms but too short to search!)


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I use the free software, Vixen - http://www.vixenlights.com/


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

xLights / Nutcracker is another powerful / free software option. I'm just starting the learning curve on it. Everything I have is pixelnet because I need about 16,000 channels to drive strings of RGB nodes. Though I think pixelnet or DMX output are both possible given program options and the correct hardware.


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

I use Light o Rama because that is the hardware I am using and I also use video. However, Vixen and X-lights work well and are free!


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

Not free, but if you're running a large show, it might work well for you. We use Lightfactory. The website is: http://www.lightfactory.net/

We've been using it since at least 2007 and it's been a part of every show we've ever produced. It's become a really nice product over the years, and it's stabilized to something that we really count on to work every time.

It also has a couple of neat features, like a telnet server interface, which has allowed us to automate it in ways that you wouldn't really consider...


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I use VSA by Brookshire with Monkey Basic Helmsman on top...
I have experimented with Vixen and may move to that for the front yard show...


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I use Vixen to sequence and the Falcon PI Player from to run my shows


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm using QLC Plus (just got started, still have to learn a lot). I use this because it's cross platform (my pc runs Ubuntu). I have only scratched the surface of it's possibilities, but it seems really impressive!


----------



## DumpsterCow (Dec 30, 2014)

I use VSA with the DMXorcist board and software. I control 2 channel DMX Dimmers, 10 DMX splash lights and several SmartPixels (through the EasyPix controller).

I seem to get a lot of noise on the line when I control the VSA programs through DMXorcist. Not sure if it is the quality of my DMX cables or DMXorcist (i suspect the later since I get the noise even when no VSA programs are running). I am considering replacing DMXorcist in 2015

Here is a video I put together a couple years ago about using VSA/DMXorcist


----------



## Nanorrock46 (Jan 17, 2017)

*Xlights Nutcracker/Falcon Christmas/ FalconPI Player*

Check these combos out. They have extensive forums on Christmas lights that you could easily apply the same principals to Halloween shows. Xlight and the PI player can handle custom DMX and a few other protocals, Direct support for RGB pixel lights, floods, etc. They have even developed the ability to run video from the PI player and you can have master,slave configs for the Pi players do you can distribute your controls.

These guys are Christmas nuts but they are very friendly and some are even branching out to Halloween.

Let me know if you need any additional info.


----------

